# WalMart In Stock Ammunition Site



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This site if fairly accurate to show if WalMart stores in your area has your ammunition in stock. Shows date and time last updated. Presently WalMart limits to 3 boxes at reasonable prices. (I recently purchased Federal, Champion, 9mm-FMJ @ $14.67 a box of 50).
http://ammo-can.net/stock/

Slickguns.com also has in stock listings for online ammunition by cost. Note: the listing is only for the calibers highlighted in red.
Ammo Deals | Slickguns


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

I have purchased the same (9mm). It's a hit or miss thing. I also purchased 650 rds of 22 LR. Every time I go in, or my wife does, we look.......most of the time, not.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have found it to be fairly accurate, but not infallible. 9mm ammo is one of the items that regularly seems to be incorrect, so unless it shows multiple types/brands of 9mm in-stock, I usually won't make a trip JUST to check on ammo (but I'll stop in if I'm in the area for other reasons). If it indicates low stock, I don't waste my time, because if stock is down to a few boxes, it is usually gone by the time I can get there (even in the middle of the night).


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> I have found it to be fairly accurate, but not infallible. 9mm ammo is one of the items that regularly seems to be incorrect, so unless it shows multiple types/brands of 9mm in-stock, I usually won't make a trip JUST to check on ammo (but I'll stop in if I'm in the area for other reasons). If it indicates low stock, I don't waste my time, because if stock is down to a few boxes, it is usually gone by the time I can get there (even in the middle of the night).


I found this thread about about 45 minutes ago and used the first link above and it showed my localest (my word) has federal 9mm. should have read your post first. That said, I did call and the woman supposedly went to look (was a fast trip) and said there was Federal in 50s and Win White in 50s and 100s. From the time I called to the time I was standing in front of the ammo, less than 15 minutes. Nothing. The whole cabinet was essentially bare. geezus, all I want is a box or two to go to the range. grrrrrrrr


----------

